

Unlock And Hack Into A Windows PC With A Single Command - TechMaster
http://www.megaleecher.net/Unlock_Windows_XP
Adam Boileau released a utility to unlock a Windows PC in seconds bypassing the standard Login/Password requirement.
======
qwerasdf
asdf

